# Books for children



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Our surrogate is pregnant, early days, but hoping all will go well.

Wondering if anyone could recommend good books for children in the family that will be involved?

Thanks xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi if you go to amazon.co.UK and enter surrogacy and search under books for kids you will see loads of books, I recommend the koala one for your baby there are also books for surrogates to read to their children to explain the situation. Congratulations xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations! We have the book Sasha, the bright shining star. (Or something like that- currently feeding so can't go and check). It's really lovely. X


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks!

At the moment I am thinking more for surro to read to her children and other children in her family.

I will keep the other in mind and hopefully get to read it one day!

Xx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Duffy

I just wanted to say congratulations on your surrogate pregnancy.  

I hope all goes well and good luck with the book search - it's a really good way of sharing the surrogacy journey with your child.

Louisa


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's the link on Amazon to the Sacha book (it was written by some clients of ours and is really sweet).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sacha-Little-Bright-Shooting-Star/dp/0957181000


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Natalie, it's a great book! I read it to my twins all of the time, even though they are only 6 months old. I think it captures the 'magic' of surrogacy really well.


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone x


----------

